# Ludwigia Peruenis



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get some Ludwigia Peruenis?

PS


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi powerslayer,

AKA Ludwigia glandulosa


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think the fish gallery sells it, rats and I was just there if i'm back in the area soon I will stop in and look.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a ton of it if it Is glandulosa.


----------

